# ***The New Beetle Accesories***



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Volkswagen is putting a big emphasis on accessories for the new beetle. There are many more things available so if you have questions just PM me :beer:

*Monster Mats™ - Beetle Logo $85 shipped to you *









*Door Sill Protection Brushed Stainless Steel *- $147 Shipped (these are being introduced in the next month or so)









*Decklid Nickname Inscription - Bug *(these are being introduced in the next couple months)









*Decklid Nickname Inscription - Volkswagen *(these are being introduced in the next couple months)









*Splash Guards - *$105 Shipped









:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

My dealer had a wood-look dash option listed for $795. Not my 'cup of tea' but 
some may like the idea of it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*new beetle accessories*

How do you order the Splash Guards and mats..Harvey


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Accessory Catalog for Beetle includes:
Monster Mats with Beetle, Turbo or TD
Mojo Mats in black or trimmed in white, yellow, red or Blue piping around outer edge
First Aid Kit
Basic alarm
Heavy Duty Trunk liner with CarGo Blocks
Navigation Radio Retrofit
MDI Adapter Cables
Locking Wheel Bolts
Custom Car Covers (VWCarCover.com)
Splash guards
Park Distance Control
Pedal Caps
Key Fob skins
Nickname Badges (Bug, Beetle,Vocho, Maggiolino, Kafer)
License Plate Frames
Valve Stem Caps
Custom vehicle graphics (VWSecondSkin.com)
Exhaust tips
17" Anthracite Helix Wheel
17" Heritage White Wheel and Chrome Center and Ring
17" Heritage Black " " " " " "
17" Turbine Wheel Insert and Chrome Center Cap for Heritage Wheel
18" Disc Wheel and Center Cap
18" Twister Wheel and Center Cap
18" Silve Helix Wheel
19" Tornado Wheel and Center Cap (avail. on 2.0T only)
Sun Shield
Engine Preheaters
3M Car Care Products
Warning trangle


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

htg39 said:


> How do you order the Splash Guards and mats..Harvey


Thanks for the order my friend!

You should see the mats and splash guards shortly :beer:


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

"Park Distance Control" ? Are those what we called "Curb Feelers"?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I believe it's a mechanical 'road runner' bird that 'pop's up' and screams out ,'BEEP !.....BEEP !....
BEEP!......whenever you approach anything behind your Beetle. If you hear a 'chomping' 
sound while the beeps are going off, it is most likely the Venus Fly Trap in the beetle vase 
near your dash. They're very sensitive to high pitch noise but do come in handy when the
flying insects invade your cabin area.


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> I believe it's a mechanical 'road runner' bird that 'pop's up' and screams out ,'BEEP !.....BEEP !....
> BEEP!......whenever you approach anything behind your Beetle. If you hear a 'chomping'
> sound while the beeps are going off, it is most likely the Venus Fly Trap in the beetle vase
> near your dash. They're very sensitive to high pitch noise but do come in handy when the
> flying insects invade your cabin area.


oh well that makes sense. :laugh:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Excuse me but the nurse in the mental ward I'm in just told me I have to 
go for my daily electro-shock treatment now. I think she's just jealous at
all the responses I get to my postings on this site, for I haven't done
anything suicidal for a good three days now and should be left alone.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

*Would like to know price for Denim Blue Rear Spoiler.*


----------



## autoxdriver (Feb 12, 2005)

Don't think VW has one, do they? Does the Turbo one fit?

Any one install one of these yet?

http://3dcarbon.com/style_kits.asp?ID=91&l1=0&l2=11&l3=33&l4=52


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

JR Martinez said:


> *Would like to know price for Denim Blue Rear Spoiler.*


Vw doesnt have a spoiler designed for the new beetle yet. Im not sure what is involved with installing the turbo spoiler. Maybe someone has done it here??


----------



## Bef (Nov 20, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Vw doesnt have a spoiler designed for the new beetle yet. Im not sure what is involved with installing the turbo spoiler. Maybe someone has done it here??


A dude on newbeetle.org installed one on his 2012 yellow 2.5. He had it done at the dealership. Not sure if it was an actual VW turbo spoiler....


----------



## resilientsoma (Jun 1, 2011)

Have any cool stuff like that for the MK6 GTI?
Please show me the forum link if you do


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

*Spoilers do excist for 2.5L*



Bef said:


> A dude on newbeetle.org installed one on his 2012 yellow 2.5. He had it done at the dealership. Not sure if it was an actual VW turbo spoiler....


----------



## resilientsoma (Jun 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> :beer:


?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

resilientsoma said:


> ?


No link for the MKVI...if you are looking for anything specific just let me know


----------



## voiceprint1 (Aug 30, 2005)

do you know if they will make a roof rack for the new beetle? Is there a site with pics of all of these?


----------



## resilientsoma (Jun 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> No link for the MKVI...if you are looking for anything specific just let me know


I saw the sweet accessories for the Beetle on this page, but the GTI doesn't have anything similar to that... Well, Idk what I'm looking for, just something unique


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

voiceprint1 said:


> do you know if they will make a roof rack for the new beetle? Is there a site with pics of all of these?


havent heard any plans on a base rack...but I can always ask and see what Vw is up to :beer:


----------



## jackson308 (Nov 6, 2011)

*chrome window trim*

I have a good customer that has ordered a Turbo Beetle DSG with Sunroof, Sound and Nav in Deep Black Metallic and wants to know if there is a chrome strip at the base of the windows and if it's not stock, if it will be available as an aftermarket item. He saw it on a Reef Blue car on you tube that seemed to be in Europe and really wants it. He would also like chrome mirror caps when they become available. I've been unable to get an answer using the normal channels (brand rep, parts, etc) I'm a US Dealer - thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

What about a trailer hitch? I haven't seen any but I recall that video of one driving around in Europe with a trailer attached.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

No hitches for 2012 Beetles, the one shown in Europe was only a test model hooked up to a trailer with computers monitoring each brake drum. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

Got this from Curt in regard to when a 2012 Beetle hitch will be available.

=================================================================================
I would have to say that by the end of the month we will have a hitch in production for it and it will be available to be ordered.

Thank you for choosing CURT,

Andrew Cervenka

CURT Technical Support


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*the new beetle accessories*

VW should spend more time and effort Building the Beetle in Mexico for People who ordered them and let the accessory portion of the Busness take a back seat...
How can you justify Great Accessories when there are no Cars to put them on.....
If this is being done by an Outside Vendor bring him iin to the Plant and let him straighten out this Production Fiasco.... Harvey
ORDERED SECOND TURBO 10/1/11---EST DELIVERY 5/19/12....... ABSURD TO SAY THE LEAST.. BY THE WAY I HAVE A TURBO NOW AND LIKE THE CAR VERY MUCH IN SPITE OF VW"S INEPITNESS


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

thanks for the orders everyone!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

UP.


----------



## davesco (May 8, 2011)

**** The New Beetle Accesories****

Would the tripple gauge on the dashboard from the new beetle fit and could be installed on the Golf R 2012??


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

davesco said:


> Would the tripple gauge on the dashboard from the new beetle fit and could be installed on the Golf R 2012??


 The Beetle's 3 gauge pod set-up is designed to to conform to the recessed portion of the upper 
center dash area. I don't believe the Golf R has a similar recessed design and you will, most 
likely, have to construct a 3 gauge pod set-up using an aftermarket pod with gauges and sensor 
wire connectors. Also, keep in mind that the parts dep't has stated that the pod and gauges are 
listed for $710, not including labor and perhaps even more that you would need to make 
connections.


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

BeetleCurious said:


> Got this from Curt in regard to when a 2012 Beetle hitch will be available.
> 
> =================================================================================
> I would have to say that by the end of the month we will have a hitch in production for it and it will be available to be ordered.
> ...


regarding a Trailer Hitch for the 2012 Beetle 
It's definitely available and I have seen the hitch on eBay for about $150

Here are the assembly instructions from Curt.
http://sitepro12.sitepro.com/masterlibrary/11260/installsheet/CM_11260_INS.pdf


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## Like a boss. (Jul 28, 2011)

You wouldn't happen to know how much the key fob cover is going to be?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

Like a boss. said:


> You wouldn't happen to know how much the key fob cover is going to be?


Or if it's going to be available for TDI?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> up


 Back up for the answer to if this is going to come for TDI...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## Like a boss. (Jul 28, 2011)

Green Hare said:


> Back up for the answer to if this is going to come for TDI...


Need answers. I agree.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

The key skins are $34...and these are the only ones Vw offers nowm, no word on any different designs being released


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> The key skins are $34...and these are the only ones Vw offers now, no word on any different designs being released


 That's a bummer... hopefully with the TDI coming in the Beetle and Convertible they'll offer more skins...


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *Key Fob Skins Turbo White *(these are being introduced in the next month or so)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Do you folks have this in stock?


----------



## tommy88 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello, do any one know if there is a alloy death pedal that fits on the 2012 Beetle? 
I have already the pedals like the picture. 











Thanks Jimmy


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

VWNDAHS said:


> Do you folks have this in stock?


 I have three on order...would you like one??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

tommy88 said:


> Hello, do any one know if there is a alloy death pedal that fits on the 2012 Beetle?
> I have already the pedals like the picture.
> 
> 
> ...


 Vw is not offering a dead pedal yet for the beetle. I will let you guys know when they are introduced


----------



## tommy88 (Apr 22, 2012)

I hope they make one soon... Thanks for answer!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

An update on the key fob skins, they are no longer available for the US market.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> An update on the key fob skins, they are no longer available for the US market.


  

I wonder why the change. Those were pretty cool.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up :wave:


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

Are these back? How much? Thanks.

http://drivergear.vw.com/vw10/SKUDetailsVW10F5C87012G41.asp


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

David9962000 said:


> Are these back? How much? Thanks.
> 
> http://drivergear.vw.com/vw10/SKUDetailsVW10F5C87012G41.asp


 yes they are back....I have one black one in stock, $40 shipped to you :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

to the top


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

you have been pm'ed


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> yes they are back....I have one black one in stock, $40 shipped to you :beer:


$40!!!!

holy crap, i didn't know VW was owned by Ferrari :laugh:


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Accessory Catalog for Beetle includes:
> Monster Mats with Beetle, Turbo or TD
> Mojo Mats in black or trimmed in white, yellow, red or Blue piping around outer edge
> First Aid Kit
> ...



Where did you find the accessory catalog for the 2012 Beetle?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

*RVC for the Beetle*

Is there any info out there regarding installing the RVC in the 2012 Beetle?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

BEARJAM said:


> Is there any info out there regarding installing the RVC in the 2012 Beetle?


 rear view camera??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

thanks for the recent orders everyone :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*

I have in stalled a spoiler I purchased from carid, i have had it on for about a month or so , I have a thread on here to see what it looks http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5776015-My-2.5-beetle-DIY-so-far


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*door sill protector*

I would buy a set of door sill protectors if they have "Kafer" on them


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> The Beetle's 3 gauge pod set-up is designed to to conform to the recessed portion of the upper
> center dash area. I don't believe the Golf R has a similar recessed design and you will, most
> likely, have to construct a 3 gauge pod set-up using an aftermarket pod with gauges and sensor
> wire connectors. Also, keep in mind that the parts dep't has stated that the pod and gauges are
> ...


In etka you can get the part numbers for the gauge pod, was thinking of getting them, and installing some real instrumentation, like oil pressure, ammeter, water temp,


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Vw doesnt have a spoiler designed for the new beetle yet. Im not sure what is involved with installing the turbo spoiler. Maybe someone has done it here??


They do, it is the Turbo spoiler if you want to pay 700 bucks for it from a dealer, I bought mind from car id, looks just like the turbo spoiler, and you can buy it painted to match for your car too.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

I need to order 2 key covers (1 black, 1 white) and a full set of rubber monster mats with the Beetle logo. 

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

UP


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bump for price updates :thumbup:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> rear view camera??


Bearjam has one


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> tommy88 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, do any one know if there is a alloy death pedal that fits on the 2012 Beetle?
> ...


:wave: Any update? This would be a perfect x-mas present for my dad (same pedals).


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

PaulAP said:


> :wave: Any update? This would be a perfect x-mas present for my dad (same pedals).


 no i dont see anything out there yet


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

UP


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

UP


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

will you guys be selling the convertible wind blocker at a competitive price?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bump.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bump.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Do you have any white turbo key fobs in stock?


----------



## beckywarf (Mar 14, 2013)

didnt catch the reply for wind screen--- please


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

How about an updated list of accessories Adam?


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

02SilverSport said:


> How about an updated list of accessories Adam?



+1 please


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

02SilverSport said:


> How about an updated list of accessories Adam?


there is not too much different...were you looking for anything in particular??


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

do they make splash guards for both front and back? Do they require drilling into the car to mount?

I found two part numbers, one is explicit for rear and one is not. The or not ones were 5C0075111 and the rear only were 5C0075101.

also interested in another set of blocks ZVW380301 

pm price + ship


----------



## Brother Beetle (Apr 1, 2013)

Chrisho,
I just installed the front mud flaps on my '13 vert. They do require drilling three 5mm holes into the plastic wheel well. There are metal screw clips provided for the two holes drilled into the back side of the well and a plastic retainer for the one drilled into the bottom. I know that there was a part number for the rear splash guards but I haven't decided if I need them yet. I definitely needed them for the front.

Steve


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Chrisho said:


> do they make splash guards for both front and back? Do they require drilling into the car to mount?
> 
> I found two part numbers, one is explicit for rear and one is not. The or not ones were 5C0075111 and the rear only were 5C0075101.
> 
> ...


pm sent :beer:


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

I am interested in the heavy duty trunk liner with the cargo blocks for my 2012 (No Fender audio)
Also the VW First Aid kit which I think velcros inside the trunk? 
How about a Arm Rest in Titan Black cloth? 

Thanks for the info!

Tom in Indy


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Received my order, thank you for the fast delivery.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

IndyTTom said:


> I am interested in the heavy duty trunk liner with the cargo blocks for my 2012 (No Fender audio)
> Also the VW First Aid kit which I think velcros inside the trunk?
> How about a Arm Rest in Titan Black cloth?
> 
> ...


pm sent.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Chrisho said:


> Received my order, thank you for the fast delivery.


Thank you for the order :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

Adam, do you ship internationally by any chance?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Isola said:


> Adam, do you ship internationally by any chance?


No, just the United States and Canada


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bump.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*side stripes*

Was wondering if you can get the side stripes that say "kafer" they are the German ones, and what they cost


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

jpitzer4 said:


> Was wondering if you can get the side stripes that say "kafer" they are the German ones, and what they cost


I dont see the kafer graphics listed, I have everything from turbo, bug, and volkswagen.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up^


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

bottom gloss black wheel : ref. 1S0-498-685-041

It's same part for Volkwagen UP.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

back from vacation bump


----------



## Westhigh76 (Sep 6, 2013)

Adam...I have a 2012 Beetle that I got from National Car Rental....it has the 16" steel wheels with those stock spoke hub caps...do I have any other hub cap options? Also could I put larger OEM wheels on it and have the speedo re-calibrated? Thanks


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

cinimod said:


> bottom gloss black wheel : ref. 1S0-498-685-041
> 
> It's same part for Volkwagen UP.


NEED!
Is this available on Denim Blue?


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't no????

You can paint?


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Valid point... Yes, yes I can lol

Adam, is this part available?
Sorry for the quote with all the photos. Thought I slimmed it down to just one, apparently not. I didn't mean to be "that guy"


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bump


----------

